# Topics > Robotics > Amateur robotics, hobby robotics >  StairClimber robot from Jimmy Demello

## Airicist

Author - Jimmy Demello

----------


## Airicist

StairClimber robot - first steps

Published on Jun 20, 2016




> Here are the first couple steps my stairclimbing robot have taken. Hope to make it more efficient in the future. Arduino uno, 4 micro servos (too small to carry the weight) and a standard servo to control the neck or counterweight.

----------

